# North Texas



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Whats up N. TX?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

not much whats up with you, thanks for asking.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Q has 7 back to 3rd attempt at water marks. Scraped first 2 tries.
1,2,11,12,14,16,17 I think are going to run the water marks.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

All I know is there was a scratch in the qual. :lol:


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

nuff'n hera


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Whooop! Congrats to Steele and Lauren Hays on thier win in the Q.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Whats up N. TX?


windy and cold this morning, everyone bundled up and shivering, would have been a good morning to be in a layout blind 

the Open did a triple w/ 2 retired, 40 back no land blind today.........long day Saturday and Sunday

Q
1st Lauren Hays (Steel)
2nd Steve Karr (Zoey)
3rd Adam Casto (Charli)
4th doug Grimes (Al)
RJ Dan Widner (Katie)
Jam Judy Aycock (Bling)
Jam Doug Grimes (Morgan)


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Whooop! Congrats to Steele and Lauren Hays on thier win in the Q.


Awesome! Way to go, Lauren & Steel!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Ed,

Heard it was a good first sieries
to bad the sun sets in the west

D


----------



## DuckManiac (May 10, 2004)

Congrats to Lauren and Steel...I told you you have been playing the wrong game!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

what I heard was AM was wide open triple with 2 retired with some dogs having trouble.

Derby was double with hen Pheasants.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

MikeBoley said:


> Whooop! Congrats to Steele and Lauren Hays on thier win in the Q.


Congrats Lauren and Steel. I'm sure Mach will be next to pull it off as well.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

fowl hunter said:


> what I heard was AM was wide open triple with 2 retired with some dogs having trouble.
> 
> Derby was double with hen Pheasants.


Derby was a double with hen Pheasants.:shock: WOW!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> Derby was a double with hen Pheasants.:shock: WOW!


actually 2 hen pheasants, one flyer 1 dead, very nice derby 1st series, 1 pickup 2 scratches, 27 back


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

15 back for either a water blind or water marks in the Open, not 100% sure which. 33 back for the lang blind in the Amateur. Amateur was a very nice test. Didn't see any of the Open.

SM


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Steve Karr and QAA Zoey !!!!!!!!!! This was her first Qual!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 15 back for either a water blind or water marks in the Open, not 100% sure which. 33 back for the lang blind in the Amateur. *Amateur was a very nice test.* Didn't see any of the Open.
> 
> SM


A little internet lip service perhaps.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

CONGRATS TO Lauran and Steele!!!!!!!!!

FOM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> A little internet lip service perhaps.


HAHAHAHA it would have been a nice test regardless of the outcome.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> CONGRATS TO Lauran and Steele!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FOM


I congratulated her a couple times.

SM


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I bet you did Shayne, was it over dinner..


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

This just in...
Open win for HArdscrabbles Ride the Wind O: Gardave/H: Trott

Yippee!
Go Team!
________
Swiper boyz


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Rob Erhardt on your Derby win with Ruby, owned by Carol Snodgrass, and your Derby Jam with Piper, owned by Meg Beck. Both are Goldens!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open and AM results?


----------



## Jack Morris (Feb 9, 2008)

O- GOOD DOG, GOOD DOG, GOOD DOG. and Lauren. No you Don't


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

results posted on Entry Express


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone. . . wow, you were all right. . . this game is addictive.

4.5 hours home last night was a lot easier with a blue and a greenie on the back seat.

Tony- - thanks for all the harassing to get me to do this game

Lainee- - when are you coming to TX again?

Brad- - so when is Pudge's first Qual?

Jack- - no YOU don't!

Mike- - stop harassing Shayne. . . . . . or not. It's funny, keep going.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Lauran,

I think sometime this summer to drop off Ranger to Mark for basics - then not until late Fall this year to drop off Bullet. I might try and do the Red River and Waterloo trials again, that was fun last year!

Congrats again on your success, may it continue!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Mike- - stop harassing Shayne. . . . . . or not. It's funny, keep going.


The harassment will be worth it if you promise to wear your Dogs Afield visor at your next trial!!!

SM


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

I add my congratulations for Lauren Hays and Steel and Mach. I haven't seen Steel run, but when Mach completes his transformation from Hunt Test to Field Trial, he and Lauren will be a force to reckon with. Gus and I look forward to the competition.

Jim 'n Gus (Blind Lake's Honky Tonk Gusto)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Shayne when are you braking out the womens EE swimsuits?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Thanks everyone. . . wow, you were all right. . . this game is addictive.
> 
> 4.5 hours home last night was a lot easier with a blue and a greenie on the back seat.
> 
> ...


 
This coming fall we'll be taking a stab at it. Had a hard enough time getting him to run short this spring to complicate the issue. So we'll see !


----------

